# New Forum Layout



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Changed the layout of the site a bit. We now have links at the top for the News section, Links directory and Photo Gallery.

The main forum index (click the WDF logo in the top left corner) shows the 4 newest photos added to the Photo Gallery.

You can view users individual photo galleries by clicking on "View User's Photo Gallery" underneath their avatar pictures.

You can now Search the forum more easily with the search box in the top right corner.

Your avatar is now showing in the header.

Some things moved around, some things got added, just play around and let me know if something stopped working!

Enjoy


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: New Layout*

It looks good Mike, thanks for taking your time to provide this site for us.


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Layout*

Holy moley- What a way to wake a gal up! LOL! Love the bright color! Going to take a while getting used to but it's PERTY!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: New Layout*

Very nice Mike, thanks. Your hard work shows.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: New Layout*

Yeah Mike, thanks for helping us all out...I've read research that reports "changing things up" (specifically habits, how we do day to day things) is a *good thing* and can aid in curbing Alzheimer's!!! WooHOOOO! Challenge thy brain!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice work, Mike. It looks great, love the new features too!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, it was alotta work (i've had about 6 hours sleep in 3 days) but I am excited with all the new toys to play with  Judging from all the photos that appeared in the Gallery I think that was time and money well spent!

Since the Photo Gallery stuff integrated so nicely, I decided to scrap the Link Directory I was using and went with the one that is running now, also 100% integrated into the forum.

There's alot of neat features with the Links Directory too. You can have it send a link to a friend, you can rate the websites, and you can post to them like a regular thread to express your opinions and experiences with a particular site.

So, take a look around, play with it, and let me know if I missed something!


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it is great!


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the new forum layout. It is the best layout of any forum that I have seen. Way to Go!!!:-({|= :razz:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I think it really rocks! I'm lazy I'll admit, but do we upload pics to your server or are pics provided via a link?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Coolllllll Mike!! I like all the new features.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kayce Cover said:


> I think it is great!


Me too! Love it!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike the new additions are VERY nice. I think more folks will enjoy the look and the new links section. Not bad!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW. Looks great! 

Did we lose the 'view first unread' feature or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You mean where you click the icon to the left of the thread title and it takes you to the first unread post in that thread?

It's still there, this icon:







should appear to the left of the thread title anytime there is an unread thread.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great! Thank you for your hard work on this forum!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the new format. Just any way to make the text bigger for people like me whose eyesight is failing? i.e. in Reply boxes etc? Thanks for all the hard work Mike and the rest of the volunteers who are helping out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Fisk said:


> Looks great! Thank you for your hard work on this forum!



Also for knowing how to do it! :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff, I am working on the text size thing. I have a hard time with it too.

You'd think it'd be one of the simpler things to do when setting up a new layout on a forum, but nope :lol:

Hopefully tomorrow the text will be bigger.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes!!! That little icon was what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

The new layout looks great  Thanks for all of the hardwork.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Just love this forum! And it's really nice to see pictures of people's dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I....sniff, sniff...I gues I'll get it all figured out.......again. :sad:
I'm old ya know!    :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you guys  Glad everyone is enjoying the new look and features. It's always nice to know it's appreciated, and I was very happy to see the number of photos and links submitted already  Keep em coming!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

New forum font size fixed -- please confirm its big enough now??


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Big enough, excellent! RIGHt on...bigger better fasterMORE. Love it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> New forum font size fixed -- please confirm its big enough now??


Yes Sir! Much better .. Thanks again!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the new layout - very nice! Thanks Mike for all the hard work!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Much better on the font size, I'm not squinting anymore


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

I still like the old style better, but that's probably because I'm still used to it over this version. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

And due to popular demand, I now found out how to add the Smilies menu to the Quick-Reply editor at the bottom of the page! Click the smiley on the toolbar and it'll drop down a menu showing smilies you can insert into your post


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Where exactly is the smiley on the tool bar on quick reply? I'm missing it...(and missing the smilies, as I'm always like    when I actually might mean something a bit more or different than that...:0)

I *could* go learn the codes...is that what you mean, the code list? Is everyone here doing codes for all those smileys?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

On the quick reply at the bottom of this page you are reading now, there's 9 icons along the top. A purple "A", the letters *B* _I_ U, an A with a black stripe underneath it, *then a white smiley face*.

Click on the white smiley face to get a drop down menu of the smileys.

This only works after you have hit the quick reply button underneath someones post to reply to the thread.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Nope. The quick reply tab showing on the bottom right hand corner of your post only shows me a rounded rectangle with a paper/pencil looking icon in it....no tool bar before or after I click on the quick reply. No tool bar as you are describing on my add new post tab either...

 My smilies are activated...however I only know a few codes "off the top" so I can do:  or  or I think it's  
And I'll do it again  But no, no white smiley to click on to offer me the mother load.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You mean you don't see this when you click the 'quick reply' button? (Click to enlalrge)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

See attachment for smileys in Quick Reply. Do you not see this at the bottom of each page? What browser do you use?

Edit: Oops sorry Kristen just saw you posted too


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

No...my quick reply only yields a white field with grey border...no tool bar...I'm using Internet Explorer (current version)...


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Very impressive... Easy on the eye... nice to negotiate around..

Congrats.. a big thumbs up from me.. 

=D>


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Added a pedigree database search to the left bar, so now if you see a dogs name on the forum you can quickly look it up. It'll open the search results in a new window so you dont have to leave the forum.

I'd also like to remind everyone that the main page (www.WorkingDogForum.com) is now a nice entry portal to the site. I'm sure most of you have bookmarked the actual forum itself to bypass the home page of the site, but the home page is now nice, so you might want to check it out here 

You can also enter directly to the Photo Gallery via www.WorkingDogPics.com or the Links page through www.WorkingDogLinks.com 

@ Gary: Thanks


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I must say, I do like the effect of workingdogforum stamped on the pics on the homepage....it adds to the solidarity of this forum IMO.

I'm hoping to sometime be posting pics too...I suppose we *can* post of past dogs, huh?


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

I like this layout but I wish that the actual posts were given some more room. I dunno, maybe the Status, Join Date, Location, etc could be shrunken. Or the site navigation, poll, news, etc. could be set to hide horizontally instead of vertically.

I'm just being a whiner, it's a good layout with a great color scheme.

Here's a screenshot of what I'm seeing: http://i29.tinypic.com/xcjhv9.jpg

That's a 1024 x 768, displayed on a Firefox browser (well, it's technically an offshoot), running on a Linux OS. =)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I will play around with it. I've been going to bed after 4am (up again by 730... thankyou Yasko) since May 1st to get all the lil details squared away, so nothing's set in stone.

I'm at 1900x1200 so sometimes difficult to tell what other people are seeing, thankyou for posting a screenshot.

I also notice that you're running your taskbar to the left... that doesnt help width either  What OS do you run?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm liking the changes. Gonna take some getting used to, every time I log in now you've changed something new LOL But I like the new layout and look.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley, I had a braindead moment :lol: I was thinking I'd have to pull the sidebar off every page, then I realized, I can just pull it off the thread pages so the posts can be wider.

Done and done. If you would do me the honor of posting another screen shot so I can see what it looks like for you now, i'd appreciate it.

@Kadi: Everytime I look over the past few days theres a new pic from you, I kinda assumed you were liking it :lol:


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Woohoo! Now it's perfect =) I run Linux as my OS (as opposed to Windows or Mac, for those of you non-techno-geeks like myself). Debian distribution, to be specific. I can move my toolbar all over (it used to be on top), but I like it on the side.

Here's another screen shot: http://i32.tinypic.com/qqy5j8.jpg

I wish I could use a higher resolution, but neither my monitor nor my graphics card are exactly up to par. Which is why I use Linux, actually. A lot less bloated than those OTHER operating systems =D


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I was running Ubuntu for a few months, but there's stuff in Windows that I need that isn't available on Linux, so I kept rebooting, and somehow ended up staying back in Windows :lol: I liked it though, its just a big task to get anything done that isn't otb. I might go back to it eventually,I had it configured exactly how I wanted it, and Ubuntu has alot of nice special interface effects (like Vista but more and cooler) if you have the graphics card for it. I kinda miss my jiggling windows when I move them around, and having 4 desktop workspaces


----------

